# It?s All In The Timing: Pre  and  Post Workout Nutrition



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Most people are aware that nutrient timing is as important as nutrient composition. In other words, it???s not just what you eat, but when you eat it that gives optimal results. As the man says, ???Timing is everything.??? Consuming the right foods at the right time can have positive effects on body composition: which means [...]

*Read More...*


----------

